# seperated for 6 months & trying to reconcile



## happtdude (May 24, 2009)

Hi all,

I have been seperated from my wife and living apart for 6 months. We have been together for 16 years and have two children aged 6 and 4.

We have been working to get back together for the last few weeks but have met a few hurdles along the way. I am finding it difficult to accept that my wife does not take any responsibilty for the break up and blames me for everything to do with the break up.

I am arranging counselling at the moment and looking forward to our first session in the hope it can all work out. I hope that with the presence of a mediator my wife will not become aggressive and we can work through this with a possitive outcome forcing us both to look at ourselves and our behaviour.

Chris


----------



## Lostman (May 23, 2009)

I hope everything goes well for you in reconcilations. No matter what or why she blames you for the break up. Remember it takes two to tango.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

I agree with Lostman. She played a part. We all do. 

Good luck with the reconciliation.


----------



## Lostman (May 23, 2009)

You still hanging in there Happtdude? Just wondering.


----------



## sinatra (Apr 6, 2009)

Happtdude, can you shed some light on how it was for those 6 months? Did you guys not talk was there NC or was there some efforts to try and work on things? 

I think it just helps some of the others including me who is in the middle of the 4 or 5 months span to compare situations.


----------

